
Sander’s Book Club: The 22 Immutable Laws of Marketing - sandergansen
https://medium.com/sander-gansen/sanders-book-club-the-22-immutable-laws-of-marketing-ab6839959081
======
mprev
I’d dispute the law of leadership as being absolute. Plenty of people blaze a
trail only for a later competitor to come walk the now relatively easy path
and extract the value that the first company was too busy to see.

